# favourite browser



## conan007 (Mar 31, 2006)

tell me your browser and its features.me first.mine is opera 8.54.it realt give me a"REAL" fast and speed.i can see my web browsing is like 20x faster.i can see the improvement.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

conan007 said:


> tell me your browser and its features.me first.mine is opera 8.54.it realt give me a"REAL" fast and speed.i can see my web browsing is like 20x faster.i can see the improvement.


check this out:

www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html..........:D


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

404 error


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Using Firefox 1.0.7 on my Windows machine.
Have done the tweaks that speed it up but done no tests.
Tabs are the big draw for me.
Have not tried Opera, so I can't compare.
Have tried FF 1.5 on a Slax Live CD. Don't like it much. After an hour or so, it really slows down. Restarting FF helps, but it's not as quick as after a reboot. I heard it was a memory leak, but I haven't followed up on it.

I like the ability to globably turn off javascript and selectively turn it on, with Scriptblock..
I like Adblock. :up:
I also like RIP to remove content I don't wish to see.


----------



## charles7514 (Mar 9, 2005)

I using three browsers on my pc, IE6(don't like it, but)Opera, and FF 1.5.0.1, have to say, FF is the one I use the most, follow by opera, got to keep IE for updates and other automatic stuff that only recognizes IE.


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

I use Firefox 1.5.0.1 mainly for the ability to fine tune it to your needs with "extensions". My problem with Firefox is it loads rather slow, 10-12 secs, and the "memory leak". 

If it were not for the "extensions", I would probably be using Opera. I gave it a test drive last year, and while it loads nice and fast, there didn't seem to be much in the way of "extensions" or "plugins". Not anywhere near the configurability of Firefox.

Maxthon is pretty good, but it's actually just a "skin" for IE, which leaves it with the same vulnerabilities as IE. Same for Slimbrowser. Nuff said.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

IE 6. I don't have much of a problem with other browsers and I do have to keep on top of IE to keep the wolves at bay but it is like an old friend that I know isn't good for me. It hurts me to let it go.


----------



## conan007 (Mar 31, 2006)

Stoner said:


> tried FF 1.5 on a Slax Live


what is FF?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Short for FireFox


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seven letters Firefox I use most of the time and enjoy FF.

U can test your Browser's Security at:

http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/index.php

it's a good ideal to have a least two browsers for a back up. Never know when IE might blow a head gasket.... I do use Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 and been using IE 7 Beta http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/ie7/default.mspx IE 7 Beta feels and looks like firefox....


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

My favorite is Slimbrowser, however you need IE to run it. Includes mouse gestures, a highlighter, and a plethora built-in search engines. Fully skinable too.


----------



## jack8 (Feb 6, 2005)

Firefox is great and better with fasterfox


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Well I am sold on FF.
Barry


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

I use Opera 8.53.I think FF and Opera are almost same but FF hogs system resource.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

conan007 said:


> tell me your browser and its features.me first.mine is opera 8.54.it realt give me a"REAL" fast and speed.i can see my web browsing is like 20x faster.i can see the improvement.


Didn't do much for your spelling and punctuation!! How many threads are you gonna start regarding the best, fastest, etc.?


----------



## jack8 (Feb 6, 2005)

A bit out of order. The guy is only asking a question:down:


----------



## conan007 (Mar 31, 2006)

where can i download the FF?everytime i download it,the zip is always corrupted even when im downloading from the firefox company site.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Are you downloading the Windows version?
The version for windows is an .exe at http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I use firefox exclusively. I've become a bit addicted to the addtion of new tabs to search from, as opposed to a whole 'nother browser....plus all the fancy extensions...flying like 12 now, just wish tehy would get drop and go fixed.....

v


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

conan007 said:


> where can i download the FF?everytime i download it,the zip is always corrupted even when im downloading from the firefox company site.


http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Mozilla-Firefox-Download-5787.html


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

I favour firefox.

You have:

themes

Extensions

Plugins

Tabbed browsing

Find (text on a page) is consealed in the status bar and dosnt take up focus.

Live bookmarks

Search toolbar.

And much more but the big thing is extensions. you can get alsorts from media player controls, to siteadvisor. GSpace which allows you to store files in you gmail account space.

And THE BIG ONE

yes and TSG menu extension.

Here is a screen shot with as many featues active as possible:


----------



## scorpions (Mar 24, 2006)

i used firefox and opera. They the best.


----------



## Dorian05 (Mar 2, 2006)

Opera browser, have been using it since the eary days of opera, tried firefox, nice browser but im just too set in my ways


----------



## conan007 (Mar 31, 2006)

which one is gooder?opera or ff?


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

gooder . . 

Try both, see which one you prefer.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I have both Opera and Firefox.

Not even close for me -- Opera all the way. More bells and whistles that are already well integrated into the browser -- no buggy plugins to download and test or reinstall.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

opera and FF i use


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

I use Safari and Firefox. (Obviously on Mac OS X)


----------



## brenth (Apr 6, 2005)

Foxy Firefox all the way!


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Firefox, with Mozilla as the backup browser. IE only for updates.


----------



## conan007 (Mar 31, 2006)

hey, i just switched from opera8 to mozilla firefox.then after 5 minutes i switch to mozilla firebird and i think firebird is faster than firefix in my computer


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Firebird = outdated version of Firefox.


----------



## conan007 (Mar 31, 2006)

well,in my computer i do some test to see whether firefox is faster or firebird is faster.i try to go to www.yahoo.com and after 7 seconds firebird have completely load page while firefox is still loading but without image.


----------



## New_Age (Apr 25, 2006)

I have 4! Netscape, FireFox, IE7 Beta 2 and Maxthon.

I'm doing some testing though to see how things are with all. I'm finding Netscape to be better now. There other versions had major problem. FireFox and Maxthon still stay the same, no problems but... FireFox has had some crashes on me. But that was with 1.5.0.2

I now have 1.5.0.3 and no problems. Maxthon is ok.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

I switched to Firefox from IE a very long time ago, and have been pleased very much with Firefox. Right now I am running 1.5.0.3 and I think it is an amazing browser, a ton better then IE.

However, I just downloaded Opera 9 beta today, and noticed a huge speed jump. Through my experience so far, I think Opera loads pages much quicker than any other browser. I may be switching soon!

But for the most part, Firefox and Opera are both equally good at different things. I think I will continue to use both, but one thing is for sure... I will definately not go back to IE.


----------



## conan007 (Mar 31, 2006)

OPERA=the fastest browser on earth=)


----------



## RockXP (Dec 27, 2005)

FF user. IE has to many weakness that hackers are trying to exploit.


----------



## AntonioManzano19 (May 1, 2006)

firefox.....cause is fast and look at all the extentions...and aboved all is free


----------



## conan007 (Mar 31, 2006)

Opera.......cause is fast popup blocker,skin,browsing option,content,max connection to server and is free.-)


----------

